# what substrate to use



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have generally soft water in my region, about 4 gh and 5-6 kh.

I was wondering what would be better.
caribSea Eco-Complete African cichlid substrate 
or 
Aragonite sand?

Thanks


----------



## sgcichlids45 (Feb 1, 2015)

A lot folks in these forums use Pool Filter Sand and claim that using another substrate such as the ones you mentioned do not and will not significantly raise the ph levels in your tank, just passing along information that I have read on these forums as I am definitely not and expert.

SG


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hmmm well is there any substrate aside from crushed coral that will raise ph and hardness?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

From what I've been reading lately it seems because of frequent water changes the water isn't in the tank long enough to be buffered by crushed coral ect. I use pool filter sand and ad baking soda to raise the ph.


----------

